# Just To Say Hello



## Cerin_Amroth (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Just to say hello, i'm the proud owner of a Audi A3 2.0T S-Line at the moment soon to be replaced with a TT 2.0T so thought i'd sign up and say hello and get some owners views of the car, i don't have a great deal of trust in reviews etc, rather hear it word of mouth from people who have experienced the car day to day!

Baz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome next stop www.ttoc.co.uk to join the owners club


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> next stop http://www.ttoc.co.uk to join the owners club


Welcome  come on Andy you know that is my line :wink:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome. Forge do nice mods for either model... right Andy?

Jim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > next stop http://www.ttoc.co.uk to join the owners club
> ...


Not anymore


----------

